# Zombie Haunt Pre-show room



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw those really cool Zombie broadcasts someone posted and got an idea. I'm doing a zombie theme this year so I made my own broadcast and am gonna work it into the preshow.

Below is the basic broadcast, the one for my haunt is slightly different. It plays this when triggered, it then appears to just loop itself, but the video cuts off and I will simulate a power outage in the room. After a few moments of darkness (and zombie moans) an alarm will kick on revealing several zombies in the room with you! This will lead directly into the haunt. Should be pretty sweet.

Here's the broadcast






just past the url to keepvid.com to download...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's cool! Love the broadcast! And I think that a great idea to kick off a haunt's tour!
Have a sinister season!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great broadcast. 
I love the idea for the haunt. Should get quite a few screams from the suddenly appearing zombies.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

That is awesome! I like your idea of the suddenly appearing zombies. 

Randy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, i like it.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hoaxing or spoofing a news broadcast is a bit different than simulating an emergency broadcast system warning. I applaud your efforts, but I'd recommend more distinction to avoid any legal issues.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone! Oh, and it will be inside a haunted house, so I'm kinda guessin that people will know its fake. Either way, it's not open to the public just people we invite to our parties, so we should be fine...


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

thealmightyzenk said:


> I saw those really cool Zombie broadcasts someone posted and got an idea. I'm doing a zombie theme this year so I made my own broadcast and am gonna work it into the preshow.
> 
> Below is the basic broadcast, the one for my haunt is slightly different. It plays this when triggered, it then appears to just loop itself, but the video cuts off and I will simulate a power outage in the room. After a few moments of darkness (and zombie moans) an alarm will kick on revealing several zombies in the room with you! This will lead directly into the haunt. Should be pretty sweet.
> 
> ...


I like this idea. I have already received the zombie outbreak video from HiRez, and this is going to work perfectly.


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

thats awsome, great idea


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I'm trying to make a video and was wondering how you got the words to scroll across the screen?? I can't find it in my program.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

What program are you using? I used Sony Vegas...


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I use Sony also, ut can't get the words to move across.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Write all of the text out (it will be to big to fit the screen) then use the cropping tool. Set the first keyframe at the first part of the text and the last keyframe at the very end...


----------

